# Receive the Holy Spirit...



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2004)

John 20:22 And when He had said this, He breathed in and and said to them, &quot;Receive the Holy Spirit.&quot;

In light of this verse, when were the disciples regenerate - before this? here? At Pentecost? Another time?

Or, what do you think is going on here?

Your thoughts...


----------



## cupotea (Jun 27, 2004)

I like what John Gill writes:

&quot;[b:2e41a00ea3][i:2e41a00ea3]And saith unto them, receive ye the Holy Ghost;[/i:2e41a00ea3][/b:2e41a00ea3] meaning not the grace of the Holy Ghost in regeneration, which they had received already; but the gifts of the Spirit, to qualify them for the work he now sent them to do, and which were not now actually bestowed; but this breathing on them, and the words that attended it, were a symbol, pledge, and confirmation, of what they were to receive on the day of Pentecost: hence it appears, that it is the Spirit of God, who, by his gifts and grace, makes and qualifies men to be ministers of the Gospel; and our Lord by this action, and these words, gives a very considerable proof of his deity: the Papists show their impudence and wickedness, in imitating Christ by their insufflations, or breathing on men; pretending thereby to convey the Holy Spirit to them.&quot;


----------



## VanVos (Jun 27, 2004)

I would say they were certainly regenerate before this. John 15:3 says they were already clean (regenerate) by the Word spoken to them. I think what we have in John 20:23 is Christ empowering the Apostles to lay the Foundation of the Church, which was further applied at Pentecost to them and to others. We find similar language in Matt 16:18-19 and Matt 18:18-20. Also if Paul was the 12th Apostle, as some people claim, then that would explain why he was individually anointed for ministry in Acts 9:17-18 as an Apostle called out of season 1 Cor 15:8.... perhaps?? 


VanVos

[Edited on 6-27-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 27, 2004)

I tend to think this passage is referring to ordination into the Apostolic ministry. Psalm 51:11 David asks The Lord not to take his Spirit from him, I don't think anyone believes that is a reference to the Spirit's indwelling but rather to his position i.e. ministry as King.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Dec 25, 2004)

Great question! The (re)birth of the Church had not yet been officiated, as this event took place following the crucifixion & ascension of Christ on Pentecost. The Holy Spirit's infilling & inhabitation of the disciples by Holy Spirit necessitates a regeneration of their dead human spirit. Likewise, the Old Testament is filled with instances in which God endued men with His own supernatural ability to accomplish His purposes through them. In these instances, however, the Holy Spirit's manifest presence upon them was only temporary.


----------

